# High Speed Internet



## Ciderboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello All, Can anybody shed some light on very reliable high sped internet providers in Spain.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ciderboy said:


> Hello All, Can anybody shed some light on very reliable high sped internet providers in Spain.


It all depends where you will be living!

In towns/cities, ONO are very good as are Movistar.


----------



## Ciderboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you, more than likely within a 30-60 drive of Valencia


----------



## Chris c (Jun 10, 2013)

I've also been looking at the Internet options and came across a site that stated it was British Telecom in Spain. I've not had time to research further at the moment.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris c said:


> I've also been looking at the Internet options and came across a site that stated it was British Telecom in Spain. I've not had time to research further at the moment.


Do NOT use them - they are NOT the BT that you have in UK!


If you are 30-60 km from Valencia city then you may have NO internet at all. Cities are fine but once you leave them then it can be very hit or miss.

I live 65km from Valencia and can only get 512kb speed from the conventional suppliers! I have had to go WiMax to get a more usable speed.


----------



## Chris c (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I believe that in large cities then fibre optic is possible, but anywhere else the maximum you will get is 10mb I think. I think Movistar are about the best for speed because they own all the infrastructure and when I got mine, I could only get 6mb from other firms but with Movistar I could get 8. Actually in doing speedtests I have got 8.50 so potentially that's the best you'll get. It may be cheaper if you combine mobile and internet with the same provider but it depends what your priorities are, price or speed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> I believe that in large cities then fibre optic is possible, but anywhere else the maximum you will get is 10mb I think. I think Movistar are about the best for speed because they own all the infrastructure and when I got mine, I could only get 6mb from other firms but with Movistar I could get 8. Actually in doing speedtests I have got 8.50 so potentially that's the best you'll get. It may be cheaper if you combine mobile and internet with the same provider but it depends what your priorities are, price or speed.




With WiMax, we can get 20Mb.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

It took a good year to roll out fibre in the cities in the uk

Things must b moving if they have announced that 4g services are to start from July.
Hopefully also men's cheaper 3G.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hope you don't mind if I tag on to this existing thread, rather than start a new one.....

Can any of you fine people advise whether Movistar have a "line checker" on their website to see if an existing landline will support DSL? I thought they did, but can't find it now. Also, do they (or any of the other mobile providers) publish coverage maps for their 3G/4G product?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hombre62 said:


> Hope you don't mind if I tag on to this existing thread, rather than start a new one.....
> 
> Can any of you fine people advise whether Movistar have a "line checker" on their website to see if an existing landline will support DSL? I thought they did, but can't find it now. Also, do they (or any of the other mobile providers) publish coverage maps for their 3G/4G product?


Yes they do.

However, it keeps telling me that I can get 6Mb. I then ring them and they say, "oh no, you live in the campo so can only get 512kb"


It's not really of any use at all. The only real solution is to see what's there already and to see it in action - that is, don't take anyone's word for it!


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you, snikpoh.

I thought that might be the case. The location in question is a village near Granada; I was hoping to be able to check whether or not the local exchange was DSL enabled. Would you be so kind as to post a direct link to the Movistar line checker if you can?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hombre62 said:


> Thank you, snikpoh.
> 
> I thought that might be the case. The location in question is a village near Granada; I was hoping to be able to check whether or not the local exchange was DSL enabled. Would you be so kind as to post a direct link to the Movistar line checker if you can?


They used to give you an idea of achievable speed. Now they just say what services you can get.

Movistar ADSL?


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for your help.

They deny that the line exists

I'll have to call them - that may turn out to be more fruitful.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> With WiMax, we can get 20Mb.


Hey that is fast! Can I ask what you pay for this and where I can find out more?


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hombre62 said:


> They deny that the line exists


It appears that they may be (partly) correct. The line appears to have been ceased, even though the bills (line rental charges) have been made by direct debit. Further investigation will be necessary...


----------



## frieda (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone know how the speed is in Todos Santos? I am moving ther to run my e-commerce businesses, and just want to be sure I will be able to work with a normal high speed connection!


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

I have been looking for rural houses with good Internet and afraid it doeant really exist , just type internet provider and the name of the place and see what you get , iberbanda have the widest cover in andalucia I think.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll speculate that *frieda* is asking about Todos Santos in Mexico, rather than a similarly named place in Andalucia.

Coverage map for that location from Telefónica México here:

Cobertura - Movistar México

>> Baja California Sur >> Todos Santos


----------



## LaFlaca (Jun 26, 2013)

Have you tried guifi net to see if there is anyone around you who can help connect you? (If you already have a decent connection, it is also worth considering supporting Guifi too by setting up a node). 

I have to take minor umbrage to the statement that it has taken over a year to roll out fibre in the UK cities. Try 20+ years to even deploy fibre in the consumer network layer! The vast majority of both Virgin and BT "fibre" rollouts are NOT fibre, and actually still using first mile (ie from the exchange or cabinet to your house) copper wire. Despite many attempts with Advertising Standards Agency etc to put this false advertising right, it seems that the public are still being hoodwinked. 

There are only a couple of full, true FTTH (fibre to the home) projects in the UK that are in situ - B4RN and Gigaclear to name two. As you can see the first, Broadband 4 the Rural North, is an inspiring community effort, as is Guifi dot Net here in Spain.

The reality being if you want decent broadband, you are better to do it yourself within your own community in a rural area, or move to a city as certain telcos in Spain have recently announced a notable FTTH spend. 

Um, oh yes, hello to everyone. New here and shouldn't start with a rant but rural broadband, the fibre optic issue and telco heel-dragging have irked me for 2 decades!! Sorry.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

FTTH is a different kettle.

Think our isp is still in the "beta" testing stage.

cant complain though.
im getting 67MBs download and 17 MBs upload on FTTC


----------



## LaFlaca (Jun 26, 2013)

el pescador said:


> FTTH is a different kettle.
> 
> Think our isp is still in the "beta" testing stage.
> 
> ...


Sorry to derail marginally but what are your ping times, out of interest? 

FTTC won't go much faster than that (nor will most computers, yet) but I was running on the gig connection on a 'super' computer at a Gigaclear open day in Oxfordshire last autumn and it was truly awesome experience. 

FTTH with a wireless cloud above for mobile access should be all anyone bothers to invest in and build these days  

Nice to see at least some fibre going in the ground in Spain and Portugal, and FTTH plans - I can't post links yet but there is plenty out there showing that Spain, despite economic problems, is doing a better job of getting to grips with the importance of broadband for regeneration of the economy, especially in rural areas, than Britain seems to be.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

ping times are on average 8ms......BUT

with fifa 13 something is seriously up at times.
thats more down to the route to the ea server from the isp though.

one of the ea nodes has serious variable ping at times.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

LaFlaca said:


> Sorry to derail marginally but what are your ping times, out of interest?
> 
> FTTC won't go much faster than that (nor will most computers, yet) but I was running on the gig connection on a 'super' computer at a Gigaclear open day in Oxfordshire last autumn and it was truly awesome experience.
> 
> ...



whats the difference between FTTC and FTTH (apart form the obvious) ?

only possible difference i could see is the new wire intot he house wont get affected by heavy rain??


----------



## LaFlaca (Jun 26, 2013)

el pescador said:


> whats the difference between FTTC and FTTH (apart form the obvious) ?
> 
> only possible difference i could see is the new wire intot he house wont get affected by heavy rain??


Re previous post on ping times, have you run tracert to see where the problems are?

The differences between FTTH and FTTC....well, the main one is that FTTH is 100% fibre. FTTC is Fibre to the Cabinet/Copper ie there is fibre in the core network to exchanges and then street cabinets (this bit to the cabinet is the upgrade you hear about in UK), but from there on in, you are back on the old, usually poor quality, copper lines. 

Depending on the distance of your house to the cabinet, the performance over copper degrades by the metre. So, unless you can chuck a glass of sangria over the cabinet from your azotea, FTTC is always going to be poorer than FTTH. Plus, FTTC is like ADSL - asymmetrical. So, in a cloud based world or when you want to share your content, photos, files, music etc, it will always be slower than downloading. 


FTTH - Not only will it not be affected by rain (!), but it is symmetrical, and almost infinitely upgradeable. 1,000Mbps today up and down, 10,000 Mbps any time you want it. So, for instance, B4RN are offering residents in Lancashire today an uncontended (ie shared with no-one, unlike ADSL which is shared with probably at least 40 others, hence the drops offs at peak times etc), gigabit 1000Mbps, symmetrical, fibre optic connection for £30/month. 

And you get the joy of binning your phone line as you can run VoIP (voice over internet protocol) eg Vonage or similar for a few pesetas a month, which means there is no longer a line rental charge for the phone line (£14/month in the UK now) to provide the internet.

The point with building FTTH is that you actually don't need to go anywhere near the ancient phone network, exchanges, cabinets etc (which were, of course, built for voice telephony not FIFA13!) but can build a new network without the restrictions and costs of dealing with the old school telcos such as Telefonica and BT. (This is causing a few shudders within the telcos as the world is changing and they can't always see their place!)

FTTH uses far less energy to run the network so it is greener, by a wide margin. It can run multiple computers, TVs, gaming devices etc off one connection simultaneously, and most CPE (customer premises equipment - like your router, say) includes wireless as standard so you create your own wifi cloudlet over your property. 

And it is made of glass and very pretty


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

For downloading streaming and non gaming peak time isn't an issue

I don't lose any download or upload

The issue with gaming is there though but that seems to be a daily thing where one day it's better than the next.

You want to have a word if they are only offering 10 upload

Done a tracery to the FIFA server and I've spotted one point has variable ping
The option of contacting that point is not available...


----------

